# 'Press and Media' section?



## 661-Pete (29 Sep 2009)

Should this forum have one? For anything about cycling (pro or anti) picked up by forummers from newspapers, magazines, TV, radio, etc. etc.? I think there are enough threads of this type on CC, to justify it.


----------



## Shaun (29 Sep 2009)

A not unreasonable question.

I've added a [public] poll so people can vote on what they think to the idea.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2009)

too many threads already so no.. but hey why should my opinion count for these things...


----------



## 661-Pete (29 Sep 2009)

Admin said:


> A not unreasonable question.
> 
> I've added a [public] poll so people can vote on what they think to the idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

